# will fire damage my turf?



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

We are having some people to the house next week for a birthday party and for obvious reasons want to keep everyone outside. I'm getting a lot of pressure from the family to build a fire in the backyard. I have a fire pit that will elevate the fire about 5 inches off the ground. If i place plywood on the turf; then use cinder blocks to elevate the fire pit, what are the chances that the turf will survive a single night of use? 
plan B would be to just lay sod over the dead area. 
all opinions welcome!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Probably likely it'll be fine if you remove it all within a day or so and don't smother it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Don't they burn some grass fields on purpose, and they come back...?


----------

